# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Chloe-Elise

## Abi

Next up is Chloe!



BOXES LEFT:
2    14   15    16    17

What box do you want to choose as your own?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Hey  :Big Grin:  Could I have box 15 please?  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Sure thing! What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Could I open 1,3,10,13 and 21 please?

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£20,000
Box 3: Â£10,000
Box 10: Â£100,000
Box 13: Â£5
Box 21: Â£1000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Ooh, bad round. Thanks very much but No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

18, 11, and 6 please.............

----------


## Abi

*Box 18: Â£35,000
Box 11: Â£15,000
Box 6: 10p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Still got so many blues! Should hit some soon though hopefully...no deal

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Could I have 20, 12 and 7 please?

----------


## Abi

*Box 20: Â£250
Box 12: Â£100
Box 7: Â£1*



_Bankers Offer: Â£11,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Yay finally some blues! Thanks a lot, but No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open up?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Could I open 22, 9 and 4 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 22: 50p
Box 9: Â£50,000
Box 4: Â£50*



_Bankers Offer: Â£14,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Ooh 50,000  :Sad:  Very nice offer but no deal thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Please could I open 19, 5 and 8  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 19: 1p
Box 5: Â£500
Box 8: Â£750*



Nice blue round there!

_Bankers Offer: Â£23,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Ooh, that was quite good.
Still got a few big ones....No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Could I have 17, 14 and 16 please  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Sorry, i'm assuming you meant 16 and not 26, but can i just get you to confirm that?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Yeah, sorry didn't mean to press 2! 16 please  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 17: Â£10
Box 14: Â£75,000
Box 16: Â£5000*



Hard decision coming here!!

_Bankers Offer: Â£120,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Oooh very hard decision...but I think I'll have to deal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Chloe-Elise finishes with Â£120,000!!*
But has she done the right thing?

At this point, would you have taken the swap, and gone for box 2 instead of box 15?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Don't think so, I'd have stuck with box 15  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Chloe, you just lost out on the chance of getting the Â£250,000!!

That would have put you in joint 1st place with Abbie, and would have meant you 2 would have had a tie-breaker to see who would win.

Hard luck!! Thanks for taking part though  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Ah well, 120,000 is pretty good  :Big Grin:  Thanks for letting me play  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww, you would have got to play again too, great game tho, well done  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo

Was the Â£250,000 in her box then??

----------


## Abi

Yeah, but she dealt before that, so didn't win it  :Smile:

----------


## Jojo

Ok, brill - was confusing myself with what she could have won for a sec there - cheers Abs

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aw Chloe man you should have held on and beat the banker. Good game well done.

----------


## Abbie

awwwww great game and if you went on you would have had to play again and so would I. 
Well doen  :Cheer:

----------

